# Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1



## Whoosaa (8. September 2014)

*Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein seltsames Problem.
Und zwar habe ich ständig, mal direkt nach dem Starten des Laptops, mal einfach so mitten während des Gebrauchs, einen "freeze". Sprich, es lässt sich nichts mehr machen/drücken, bzw. die Programme geben keine Rückmeldung.
Ich habe das mal mit dem Task-Manager und dem Ressourcen-Monitor beobachtet, und festgestellt, dass die Datenträgerauslastung auf 100% springt - es sind allerdings keine Programme darunter, die irgendwie dafür schuldig sein könnten.  Nach 5-10 Minuten ist die Sache übrigens wieder vorbei, und die Datenträgerauslastung im normalen Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was könnte denn hieran Schuld sein? Oder: Was könnte ich unternehmen, um dem Rätsel auf die Spur zu kommen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2014)

Hast du Windows Defender aktiviert?

Wenn ja, deaktiviere ihn komplett dann sollte es behoben sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Hast du Windows Defender aktiviert?
> 
> Wenn ja, deaktiviere ihn komplett dann sollte es behoben sein.


 
Hm. Kann ich mal probieren. Was ist denn die Grundlage der Empfehlung? Hast du jetzt konkrete Quellen, woher du das nimmst, oder ist das ein Schuss ins Blaue?

Weil ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, warum ausgerechnet der Defender daran schuld sein sollte. Überhaupt benutze ich den Defender seit Jahren, und er hat nie Probleme bereitet..


----------



## dsdenni (9. September 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hm. Kann ich mal probieren. Was ist denn die Grundlage der Empfehlung? Hast du jetzt konkrete Quellen, woher du das nimmst, oder ist das ein Schuss ins Blaue?
> 
> Weil ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, warum ausgerechnet der Defender daran schuld sein sollte. Überhaupt benutze ich den Defender seit Jahren, und er hat nie Probleme bereitet..



Bei 8.1 ist das irgendwie so
Keine Ahnung warum  
Hast auch sicher eine HDD oder?


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Hast du dir alle Prozesse einblenden lassen?
Vielleicht ist es ein sogenannter Hidden-Process, Defragmentierung, Datenträgerbereinigung. Hast du Aufgaben im Taskscheduler angelegt?
Gegebenfalls mal Antivirenprogramm drüberlaufen lassen, nicht, dass dein PC missbraucht wird


----------



## taks (9. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Hatte das gleiche Problem vor ein paar Monaten, aber es ging von selbst wieder weg.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Bei 8.1 ist das irgendwie so
> Keine Ahnung warum
> Hast auch sicher eine HDD oder?



Jap. Habe auch mal HDTune drüber laufen lassen, 0.5% defekte Sektoren - ist also noch völlig im Rahmen. Kann also eigentlich nicht sein, dass ddie die Grätsche macht..



marvinj schrieb:


> Hast du dir alle Prozesse einblenden lassen?
> Vielleicht ist es ein sogenannter Hidden-Process, Defragmentierung, Datenträgerbereinigung. Hast du Aufgaben im Taskscheduler angelegt?
> Gegebenfalls mal Antivirenprogramm drüberlaufen lassen, nicht, dass dein PC missbraucht wird



Wie lasse ich denn alle Prozesse einblenden? Ressourcenmonitor zeigt ja doch eigentlich alle an, oder?
Ne, kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich habe ihn innerhalb der letzten Tage mehrmals neu aufsetzen müssen, dass ich jedes Mal wieder infiziert wurde, kann eigentlich nicht sein.  Diese seltsamen Verlangsamungen sind aber immer gleich geblieben.



taks schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem vor ein paar Monaten, aber es ging von selbst wieder weg.


 
So ein BS, oder? 
Ich hatte die Tage auch mal das Problem mit den kaputten Updates von MS, hat mich 2 Mal neu aufsetzen gekostet bis ich gerafft hab, dass die Updates die ich direkt danach installiere den Rechner zum abstürzen bringen. Microsoft.. 

Beim heutigen Benutzen des Rechners funktioniert jedenfalls alles super. Mal schauen, wie es morgen ausschaut..


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie lasse ich denn alle Prozesse einblenden? Ressourcenmonitor zeigt ja doch eigentlich alle an, oder?
> Ne, kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich habe ihn innerhalb der letzten Tage mehrmals neu aufsetzen müssen, dass ich jedes Mal wieder infiziert wurde, kann eigentlich nicht sein.  Diese seltsamen Verlangsamungen sind aber immer gleich geblieben.


 
Oh sorry, du hast Recht. Der RM blendet alle Prozesse ein, der Taskmanager war das ja...
Mein Fehler 
Kannst da ja auch mal nachgucken, ob deine Netzwerkaktivität steigt, ob Mircrosoft sich da irgendwelche Daten sendet 
Ok, ja dann wirds kein Virus sein 
Defragmentierung mal nachgeschaut, ob die aktiviert ist?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Also, ich hatte diese Probleme 2 Wochen lang, dann habe ich diesen Post hier verfasst, und seitdem ist Schicht im Schacht. Murphy halt. 

Ich melde mich nochmal, falls sich daran was ändert. Momentan passt's aber.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Schlechte Nachrichten - es ist wieder da. Ich habe allerdings einige neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen.

1.) Der Laptop wurde keinen Zentimeter bewegt - morgens heruntergefahren, abends nach Hause gekommen, Rechner gestartet - es war wieder da. -> Meine Schlussfolgerung: Softwareproblem, kein Hardwaredefekt.

2.) Das Problem tritt auch im abgesicherten Modus auf. -> Meine Schlussfolgerung: Es muss sich um ein Windows-internes Problem handeln. 
     Bloß was? Irgendein Dienst? Irgendein Programm?

Gibt es denn absolut keine Möglichkeit, sich eine genauere Aufschlüsselung der Festplatten-Aktivität anzeigen zu lassen? Im Task-Manager/Ressourcen-Monitor kann man nichts spezifisches ausmachen, was dafür verantwortlich sein könnte, und die Übertragungsraten sind ja auch minimal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es normal, dass man im abgesicherten Modus keine Netzwerk- und Datenträger-Anzeige im Task-Manager hat?

P.S.: Nach dem ich mich die letzten Stunden damit rumgeärgert habe.. die Prüfung morgen früh kann ich vergessen..


----------



## Starshiptrooper (24. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Fall du die Norton Internet Security benutzt weg damit.
Habe auch länger gebraucht bis ich darauf gekommen bin, dass die, mittlerweile muss ich sagen Schrott Security,
diese hohen und teils minutenlangen Festplattenzugriffe, insbesondere beim Start verursacht.
Da die hohen Auslastungen auf einer svchost stattfanden, bin ich eigentlich im Grunde nur zufällig darauf gekommen,
dass Norton daran schuld war.
Da die aktuelle NIS bekannt dafür ist unter W 8 nicht reibungslos zu funktionieren habe ich Norton runtergeschmissen und die neue KIS zum Testen drauf.
Und siehe da - meine Systemfestplatte verhält sich wie sie sollte und hohe Schreibzugriffe insbesondere beim
Start gehören seit der Installation von KIS der Vergangenheit an.
Hat also nichts mit Windows 8 zu tun, bei mir war es eben die Norton Internet Security.


----------



## taks (24. September 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1.) Der Laptop wurde keinen Zentimeter bewegt - morgens heruntergefahren, abends nach Hause gekommen, Rechner gestartet - es war wieder da. -> Meine Schlussfolgerung: Softwareproblem, kein Hardwaredefekt.


 
Ne dumme Frage: Hast du etwas an der Hardware verändert?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.

@Starshiptrooper: Nope, habe keinerlei Anti-Viren-Software benutzt außer Windows Defender.

@taks: Nope, gar nichts.

@all: Es hat sich übrigens neues ergeben. Mittlerweile ist der Rechner nicht mehr benutzbar. Folgender Ablauf: Ich quickformatte die Festplatte, installiere Windows neu, lade alle Updates, installiere meine Programme. An dem Tag geht es, am nächsten meist auch noch, spätestens am zweiten Tag ist der Rechner nicht mehr benutzbar, weil er nur gefroren ist/im 3-Minuten-Tempo auf Aktionen reagiert - Festplattenauslastung 100%.

Ich habe das langsam zurückgeschraubt, mittlerweile bin ich bei nur noch Windows neu installieren, Updates bis 8.1 Update laden, Winrar, Office 365, Firefox, Adobe Flash installieren. Nichts anderes wurde installiert. Genau 2 Tage später - freeze.

Was zur Hölle kann das sein? S.M.A.R.T. sagt 194 defekte Sektoren - sollte bei 500GB im grünen Bereich sein. Self-Test auch o.k.
Könnte ich mir ein Bootkit eingefangen haben? Oder irgend so einen Sch***? Wie kann ich den Rechner darauf überprüfen?
Ich werde im nächsten Schritt auf jeden Fall auch mal nur Windows blank installieren - event. liegt's an einem der Updates oder so. Was kann man denn noch machen, um herauszufinden, was für ein gottver******* Sch*** da in meinem Laptop rumspukt?^^


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Hast du keine andere Festplatte zum testen? Gibt sonst neue ab 35€.

Hatte vor ~2 Wochen wieder ein freeze und dann war wieder Ruhe.
Aber ich glaub ich mach besser mal ein Backup, nicht dass mein Datengrab langsam den Geist aufgibt ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Ne, bin gerade dabei, mir einen gescheiten Rechner zu kaufen, aber ich würde den Laptop halt schon gerne für mobil/als Backup behalten.

Extended Self-Test ist jetzt übrigens über Nacht fehlgeschlagen.. Lesen war anscheined das Problem. S.M.A.R.T. Werte sind aber weiterhin im grünen Bereich..


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Gestern abend Windows neu installiert, keinerlei Programme installiert, lediglich NET Frame 3.0, also etwas, was in der obigen Aufzählung nicht dabei war. Jetzt gerade den Rechner gestartet - bis zum Metro Start lädt er, aber dann ist Schluss. Keine Reaktion mehr.. völliger freeze.

Kann damit ein Software-Problem ausgeschlossen werden? Von Januar bis September lief Windows 8.1 ja problemlos. Seitdem hat sich die Situation, wenn auch mit Aussetzern, kontinuierlich verschlechtert.
Wäre ein Bootkit möglich? Oder liegt es wahrscheinlich einfach an der Hardware? Wie finde ich heraus, wer der Übeltäter ist - ohne jetzt anzufangen, neue HW zu kaufen und blind zu testen?


----------



## seppelhuber (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Deine Platte hat defekte Sektoren?

Jede HDD hat defekte Sektoren. Die werden jedoch beim Low-Level Format markiert und ausgegrenzt.
Defekte Sektoren sollten auf der durch das OS formatierten Platte nicht vorhanden sein.
Schau dir mal bei Wikipedia S.M.A.R.T an - speziell die Teile bzgl. Reservesektoren.
Stichwort "Reallocated Sector Count".

Lass mal ein Tool vom HDD Hersteller drüber laufen. Die laufen oft unter DOS.
Musst halt nen Bootstick/CD machen.

Oder wie schon weiter oben erwähnt ne neue Platte rein.
Schließt auch Bootkit/Rootkit aus.
Es sei denn deine OS-Install-DVD ist infiziert.

Zu def. Sektoren...
Hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ne Samsung Spinpoint. Nach einem knappen Jahr bekam ich Bluescreens beim Virenscan.
Bei einem ganz bestimmten jpg File.
Hab dann HUTIL unter DOS drüber laufen lassen -> 6 def. Sektoren. Ein paar Tage später waren es schon >20.
Platte wurde vom Lieferanten ersetzt.


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Was mir Gestern noch einfiel:
Ich hatte auch mal ein Laptop bei mir welches bis zum ~Login-Screen gekommen ist und dann spätestens nach dem Login blockiert war (freeze).
Zur Datenrettung hab ich die Platte an meinen Desktop angeschlossen, und da konnte man noch eine Datei nach der anderen runter kopieren, aber die Platte hatte extreme Probleme mit lesen.
Sobald man von ihr gebootet hat, war Schicht im Schacht. Wenn man nur einzelne Dateien runter genommen hat gings gerade noch.

Mit einer neuen Platte wars dann wieder i.O.


_edit: Aber wenns wirklich so wäre, frage ich mich was mein PC für ein Problem hat _


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass die Festplatte die Ursache für das Problem ist.
Ab und zu hab ich genau das gleiche Problem unter Win 7. Die Zugriffe auf meine alte 320 GB Backup Festplatte (2. Backup für eher unwichtige Sachen^^) blockieren dann das gesamte System. 
Ich nutze die Platte aber auch noch weiterhin, weil das Problem nun nach einem chkdsk einige Monate nicht mehr aufgetreten ist.
Hast Du auch schon mal chkdsk laufen lassen? Also das volle Programm inkl. Erkennung defekter Sektoren usw...


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Also, ich hatte die Festplatte heute dann wieder formatiert und partitioniert (eine große Partition draus gemacht, Windows macht sich da ja immer so eine kleine dazu), und habe jetzt "chkdsk c: /f /r" laufen lassen.

Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr damit was anfangen? Sagt einem das irgendwas?

Als nächsten Schritt würde ich dann jetzt Windows neu installieren, und dann das Tool vom Festplattenhersteller drüber laufen lase, oder?

P.S.: seppelhuber, vielen Dank dass du dich extra hierfür angemeldet hast.


----------



## Aeshma (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

Hm also dem Screenshot nach würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen: 

chkdsk versuchsweise deaktivieren und den bootmgr fixen. Man könnte auch testweise mal versuchen eine Kopie vom Betriebssystem zu machen (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob man iso´s fürs jeweilge Windows legal im netz bekommt, zumindest für windows 10 gibts das) und davon versuchen zu installieren. Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts dazu ein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*



Aeshma schrieb:


> Hm also dem Screenshot nach würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:
> 
> chkdsk versuchsweise deaktivieren und den bootmgr fixen. Man könnte auch testweise mal versuchen eine Kopie vom Betriebssystem zu machen (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob man iso´s fürs jeweilge Windows legal im netz bekommt, zumindest für windows 10 gibts das) und davon versuchen zu installieren. Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts dazu ein.



Hm, ich denke der TE hat schon längst eine Lösung gefunden.

Schließlich ist der Thread 2,5 Jahre alt


----------



## Aeshma (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% - keine schuldigen Programme - Win8.1*

oh wie peinlich  entschuldigung


----------

